# Razer Synapse 3 bloatware alternative



## amihail1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Usually I'd post this on Razer Notebookreview Forums but I see now it's gone ...

Calling on somebody well versed in C# - this could be our answer to replacing Synapse 3 bloat, I know lots of you out there hate it and I do too, it slows my machine down adds input delay/latency and is generally terrible. All I personally need this thing to do is change the fan profile from Auto to Manual full speed while gaming but I am no coder - leaving it here for somebody more well equipped to look at it. Requires changing Razer Blade (Interface 2) to WinUSB with Zadig. AFAIK this version is developed for a Blade 15 with 2 fans and I'm on a 17 Pro (2019) with 4 fans altogether which I think is why it doesn't play nice.









						GitHub - Meetem/RazerBladeSharp
					

Contribute to Meetem/RazerBladeSharp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2022)

amihail1 said:


> 4 fans altogether which I think is why it doesn't play nice.


So what is it or is it not doing?


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> So what is it or is it not doing?


It sort of sounds like it's sending different speed information to the 2 sets of fans randomly, they are whining at a different pitch indicating different speeds. This is even more strange as in "Balanced" power mode I'm sure that the 2nd set of smaller fans are supposed to be totally off.


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 3, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## bug (Feb 3, 2022)

The alternative for Synapse bloatware is called "not a Razer" mouse.
I prefer mice with onboard memory. You can set the up once and then uninstall the software altogether. And it will work across operating systems, something I really appreciate.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 3, 2022)

bug said:


> The alternative for Synapse bloatware is called "not a Razer" mouse.


this.


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 3, 2022)

bug said:


> The alternative for Synapse bloatware is called "not a Razer" mouse.
> I prefer mice with onboard memory. You can set the up once and then uninstall the software altogether. And it will work across operating systems, something I really appreciate.


Unfortunately it's nothing to do with a mouse - I have a Razer Blade Pro 17 laptop and it's fan control is locked out from any external program I've seen before today ... except this little snippet of code buried in Github. It wasn't designed for my specific machine however and there are some bugs.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 3, 2022)

so why exactly are you using this software? If its just for fan control  there are several options, the popular being Afterburner.


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 3, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> so why exactly are you using this software? If its just for fan control  there are several options, the popular being Afterburner.







_"...I have a Razer Blade Pro 17 laptop and it's fan control is locked out from any external program I've seen before today ... except this little snippet of code buried in Github..."_

I can see things are going to be weird for Razer users until we find a new forum to replace Notebookreview.


----------



## bug (Feb 3, 2022)

amihail1 said:


> Unfortunately it's nothing to do with a mouse - I have a Razer Blade Pro 17 laptop and it's fan control is locked out from any external program I've seen before today ... except this little snippet of code buried in Github. It wasn't designed for my specific machine however and there are some bugs.


Still, the lesson is the same: stay away from hardware that does weird/proprietary stuff with the parts you really care about.


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 3, 2022)

bug said:


> Still, the lesson is the same: stay away from hardware that does weird/proprietary stuff with the parts you really care about.


Yes, thanks for the excellent on topic replies & advice: "just get rid of your £3000 laptop"


----------



## bug (Feb 3, 2022)

amihail1 said:


> Yes, thanks for the excellent on topic replies & advice: "just get rid of your £3000 laptop"


Holy crap, you had 3,000 quid to blow on a laptop and you picked Razer? Why would you do that, did you like the color or something?


----------

